# 02468 not working ??



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Can someone else try the 02468 code to force a download of new software as mine will not work anymore.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

There are times when I could not get it working via a screen RESET. Once I did a red button RESET it did work. Have you tried that? Hey, maybe that strange version of 1044 took that feature away.


----------



## Live4Soccer (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> There are times when I could not get it working via a screen RESET. Once I did a red button RESET it did work. Have you tried that? Hey, maybe that strange version of 1044 took that feature away.


I tried both ways and nothing....Never had a problem before with 02468...trying to enter the code just as the lights start rotating...nada...I've got an hour to see if I can get it to work or else I'll try tomorrow night...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You enter 02468 (and nothing else) as soon as the first blue screen appears.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

Live4Soccer said:


> I've got an hour to see if I can get it to work or else I'll try tomorrow night...


Are you trying to download the HR20 CE? Is so, perhaps this is in the wrong forum.


----------

